

Is Java A Dead End For Enterprise Application Development? [pdf] - wigginus
http://a964.g.akamaitech.net/f/964/714/1h/www.forrester.com/Marketing/Campaign/BinaryContent/0,5983,2249,00.pdf

======
wigginus
Link to the article mentioned in the presentation:
[http://blogs.forrester.com/mike_gualtieri/10-11-23-java_is_a...](http://blogs.forrester.com/mike_gualtieri/10-11-23-java_is_a_dead_end_for_enterprise_app_development)

Previous HN entries about the article (no discussion unfortunately):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988695>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1935838>

